

Open Sourcing Digital Medical Devices - ironchief
http://p2pfoundation.net/Open_Source_Medical_Implants

======
abfan1127
My former employer was a medical device company (one of the big 3). While the
firmware certainly played an important role, ASIC hardware did a lot of the
heavy lifting. Open sourcing the firmware is a big step, but getting the
hardware open too is important to truly understand what those devices are
doing.

